

Binary bomb - a playful introduction to assembly language - vog
http://stevebirstok.com/wp/?p=16

======
jchonphoenix
This is the lab that is used at Carnegie Mellon for introduction to asm.

I still felt like it was one of the best labs I've ever done.

~~~
fossuser
It's also done at Rensselaer in the computer architecture class. It's usually
everyone's favorite.

~~~
rgovostes
Here's a screenshot of the bomb I wrote for CSCI 4971:
<http://i.imgur.com/L0LJ1.png>

The timer counted down until the end of the lab period; the student needed to
cut each wire to stop the detonation. The original goal was to post to Twitter
when a student made a mistake but we didn't get it implemented in time.

Here's the binary itself:
[http://www.cs.rpi.edu/academics/courses/spring10/csci4971/re...](http://www.cs.rpi.edu/academics/courses/spring10/csci4971/rev2/bomb)

~~~
fossuser
That's cool, I like the design and the twitter idea is good too.

------
outside1234
wow, what is the fetish with assembly language this week?

